# DHJ's ready for action



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

. I am new to painting lures,here is some I just painted up. Will they catch something?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER (Jul 3, 2008)

If they don't catch anything it's because all the fish are blind. I LIKE


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

here they are before clear coat. The first cell picture sucks.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

couple more ready for etex.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Get used to the aroma of fresh fried walleye. Those are nice.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Great looking work.


----------



## tylersbasementcreations (Mar 17, 2014)

awesome color patterns!!!!!


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Thanks guys. I cant wait to get some fish on them!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Where can I place my order? Ha Ha nice lookin baits. Let us know how big they are when you hook-up.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Here is the rest of the patterns ready to go.:T


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

They won't work! Colors are all wrong. I will take them off your hands and maybe even give you a couple bucks so you don't lose too much.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

BigDaddy300 said:


> They won't work! Colors are all wrong. I will take them off your hands and maybe even give you a couple bucks so you don't lose too much.


 Dang it. I thought they might work! My wife will kill me if she sees anymore boxes of lures getting delivered.


----------

